# Smoked Crawfish!!!



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, it's that time of year... 

Though prices are high, crawfish are starting to come in....





































Gotcha! LOL!!!!!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

What's a sack goin for Inda?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> What's a sack goin for Inda?


You don't want to pay it....

$5.99/lb. and a sack runs 36~42lbs.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Water is way way way too high right now so though the crawfish are coming out early, they are spread way too thin. Most coming in to market now are pond crawfish....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 17, 2019)

That is a big ole Crawdaddy!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> You don't want to pay it....
> 
> $5.99/lb. and a sack runs 36~42lbs.



You're right. $215 to 251 a sack.
My My. Do they come down later in the year?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> That is a big ole Crawdaddy!



Probably taste like an ashtray though, Tom.
LOL!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> You're right. $215 to 251 a sack.
> My My. Do they come down later in the year?


Yes...usually right after easter is a great time to buy.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

I like when the price hits ~$0.99/lb.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 17, 2019)

I looked once into having a sack shipped to Michigan. It was like $700 and I had to pick it up at the airport.

I really want to do a boil, but not that bad. Yeesh.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

I love mud bugs!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I looked once into having a sack shipped to Michigan. It was like $700 and I had to pick it up at the airport.
> 
> I really want to do a boil, but not that bad. Yeesh.


I have a buddy in Michigan. He and his son caught local crawfish....one at a time...from crawfish holes. They kept the crawfish alive in a wash bucket with a little water. Took them a while to catch enough for a boil..LOL! but it was better than paying $700 to ship. You might try that....


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 17, 2019)

I've eaten local (river) crawfish. No thanks. But to be fair that was a long time ago before I leaned that they have to be purged first.

That would take a long darn time though lol. I guess I think about it like I think about deer. You have deer down there, we have them up here. 

You don't hear about the great deep southern deer hunts because for a variety of reasons, they're just better eating up here. In my mind it's the same way with crawfish, seems like they're prob better in your neck of the country.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> they're just better eating up here.


Beg to differ but to each his own... 

Totally depends on what a deer is eating as far as taste.


----------



## noble captain (Jan 17, 2019)

Ok I can't help myself, I'm a transport to Louisiana (originally from key largo Florida ) but the last 12 year's in Narin  pretty south 20 minutes from Venice. My husband (originally from Belle Chasse ) and I have harvested the crawfish from our pond the last few years . But now the fish have them depleted. But I will not pay $6.00 a lb. Lol 

And for $700.00 a sack up there I would hop a flight to new Orleans lol. 
But that's me. Y'all  do have  huge deer up there in Michigan .


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

noble captain said:


> And for $700.00 a sack up there I would hop a flight to new Orleans lol.


^^^This.
 Plane tickets, hotel room, and all you can eat crawfish for 2 (even if you ate it two nights in a row) you would probably come out ahead....and you could even sight see while you are here. Just do it after Easter.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 18, 2019)

And you know you'd be more than well fed if you were delivering them to me


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes sir, Mudbugs. We do Easter with family and always boil up some good ol crawfish. I just wish they were available all year. I've never had them any other way than boiled. I like to get a bowl of fresh squeezed lemon juice and dunk them just before eating. Like dipping a fry in ketchup. I season the lemon juice and dunk. Delicious.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2019)

I actually prefer tails to a crawfish boil. I rather an etouffee or a good ole river road crawfish stew over rice. 

BTW, it takes about 9 lbs. of crawfish to yield 1# or tail meat so most of the time you come out ahead just buying the tail meat....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2019)

I can remember back before the 'crawfish craze' across the country when I could buy live select crawfish for $0.27/lb....

Those were the days...


----------

